# Maui-A shot from the secret waterfall



## flyingpanther (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Kurtis Moore (Aug 3, 2007)

That is ****ing sick! Except for the flaring going on up at the top.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 4, 2007)

I quite like the flaring at the top, gives the necessary context for the light on the ground and shows how hidden (also from the light) this waterfall is. 
For how long did you expose for this? And did you wade into the waters and set up your tripod right there in the stream?


----------



## abraxas (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm not sure what "****ing sick" means, but I use "***ing ****er ****er ***bong **** damn!" all the time to mean "really nice."  So if that's it, I agree! Great job.


----------



## AlexisRhea (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesome!  I actually like the flare at the top, too.


----------



## flyingpanther (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you for the comments. Yes, I too speak that ****ing language, but sometimes need someone to interpret. LaFoto and AlexisRhea I am glad you like the light at the top. I too like this and felt it important to include. I am sorry if there was no exif data but if my memory serves me right this was iso 100, f22, 20 sec. exp. with 4x nd filter. Yes I did a little boulder hopping to get here and set my tripod on some slippery moss covered rocks in the stream.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 4, 2007)

WOW!!!  That is an *abosolutely amazing* image!!!  I also like the flare at the top too.


----------



## flyingpanther (Aug 8, 2007)

I found the exif on this:

Exposure:	20 sec (20)
Aperture:	f/22
Focal Length:	17 mm
ISO Speed:	200
Exposure Bias:	-2/3 EV
Flash:	Flash did not fire

Photometric Interpretation:	2
Orientation:	Horizontal (normal)
X-Resolution:	72 dpi
Y-Resolution:	72 dpi
Software:	Digital Photo Professional
Date and Time:	2007:07:19 20:37:45
YCbCr Positioning:	Centered
Exposure Program:	Aperture priority
Date and Time (Original):	2007:07:19 20:37:45
Date and Time (Digitized):	2007:07:19 20:37:45


----------



## surfingfireman (Aug 8, 2007)

yup, (insert profanity) sweet!


----------



## gravy (Aug 8, 2007)

wow. I want that for my living room.


----------



## photognewbie (Aug 8, 2007)

This has a really cool effect! Love it!


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## William (Aug 8, 2007)

I would get rid of those orange spots but other than that great image!


----------



## Miaow (Aug 9, 2007)

Fantastic Pic :thumbup:


----------

